

Discovering AST in JavaScript - program247365
http://kevinridgway.com/discovering-ast-in-javascript/

======
difc
Nice post. Functional programming is an excellent paradigm for manipulating
these data structures.

I wrote a limited visualizer for this a few years back.

[http://bl.ocks.org/bcrisp/6072748](http://bl.ocks.org/bcrisp/6072748)

~~~
program247365
Thanks.

That's awesome! I've been playing with D3 lately. Want to post some about
visualizations soon.

